# New Mods



## mills91 (Sep 18, 2012)

Was there a poll after the initial suggestion thread or did this not happen?

If not, how was the decision reached? Don't have a problem with the choices for the record


----------



## Mogy (Oct 21, 2013)

Chosen based off of feedback in the mod lounge I believe


----------



## mills91 (Sep 18, 2012)

Mogy said:


> Chosen based off of feedback in the mod lounge I believe


Interesting...

I seem to remember either a mod or admin member saying that members would have an input.

Doesn't look like this was the case.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Who are the new mods?


----------



## Mogy (Oct 21, 2013)

mills91 said:


> Interesting...
> 
> I seem to remember either a mod or admin member saying that members would have an input.
> 
> Doesn't look like this was the case.


Well, you could view the fact that a lot of people being discussed in the lounge would've been those who were suggested by members. So there was input, you can't really expect members to have final say.


----------



## mills91 (Sep 18, 2012)

IGotTekkers said:


> Who are the new mods?


 @DiggyV

And can't remember the other


----------



## mills91 (Sep 18, 2012)

Mogy said:


> Well, you could view the fact that a lot of people being discussed in the lounge would've been those who were suggested by members. So there was input, you can't really expect members to have final say.


Nahh, one elected mod didn't receive any nominations as far as I saw.

Not the final say no, but at least a bit of active input. The promise of a poll was a good idea with mods and admin selecting from the most suitable candidates. Shame it didn't happen (to my knowledge)


----------



## mills91 (Sep 18, 2012)

James s said:


> It's getting old now Mills.


What is?

I've not seen this asked before.

Not seen any announcement either


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

Err think it was @Mingster as well

Fingers crossed am right lol


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

mills91 said:


> What is?
> 
> I've not seen this asked before.
> 
> Not seen any announcement either


We've had new announcements everyday for the past 4. Days.... It's in the "about uk muscle" bit

Changes and new happening thread day 1 day 2 day 3. Day 4 !!!

I think that what the thread wa called anyway...!

But we've got diggy and mingster and idea it was announced


----------



## mills91 (Sep 18, 2012)

mrssalvatore said:


> Err think it was @Mingster as well
> 
> Fingers crossed am right lol


Ahh yeah, cheers


----------



## mills91 (Sep 18, 2012)

mrssalvatore said:


> We've had new announcements everyday for the past 4. Days.... It's in the "about uk muscle" bit
> 
> Changes and new happening thread day 1 day 2 day 3. Day 4 !!!
> 
> ...


Just looked, your right.

But in my defence, who the fvck ever looks in there! Unless the thread is on the main page box at the top


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

mills91 said:


> Nahh, one elected mod didn't receive any nominations as far as I saw.
> 
> Not the final say no, but at least a bit of active input. The promise of a poll was a good idea with mods and admin selecting from the most suitable candidates. Shame it didn't happen (to my knowledge)


The final decision was always going to be a MOD decision this was made clear, the initial intention was to have a poll after suggestions but once we filtered out the suggestions put up we found a list that had many nominations by the members so the decision was taken especially after two existing MODs stepped down that we needed to make a decision sooner than later.

The initial need was for 2 MODs and both the new MODs ( @DiggyV @Mingster) received nominations from the members...


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

mills91 said:


> Just looked, your right.
> 
> But in my defence, who the fvck ever looks in there! Unless the thread is on the main page box at the top


It's because a lot of people don't go looking for thread section by section especially tapatalk users...there is a feature called timeline that will flash up all the threads in a line...of when they was last replied to so you keep up with all the latest threads...it may have been why you haven't seen it... So we will let you off with that one


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

Pscarb said:


> The final decision was always going to be a MOD decision this was made clear, the initial intention was to have a poll after suggestions but once we filtered out the suggestions put up we found a list that had many nominations by the members so the decision was taken especially after two existing MODs stepped down that we needed to make a decision sooner than later.
> 
> The initial need was for 2 MODs and both the new MODs (@DiggyV @Mingster) received nominations from the members...


Phew it was right then ...


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

Yeah... but really, who cares


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

2004mark said:


> Yeah... but really, who cares


I know, I was asked but I'm too busy to give it my full attention


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

Ashcrapper said:


> I know, I was asked but I'm too busy to give it my full attention


Couldn't you negotiate some sort of honoury position... maybe just Tuesday mornings or something lol


----------



## mikep81 (Oct 8, 2010)

I've noticed a few people getting upset about this whole nomination thing, and I just think.... really?! I really don't get why people are getting/have been so annoyed about the selection of a couple of mods. It's just the internet for fvcks sake and lets not forget, a part of the internet that makes Lorian a fair bit of money. It's a business, as if he and Katy are ever going to let just the members have input into who runs the place, that's like Tesco's asking customers to select the next managers!!! Personally I find it fvcking bonkers that anyone is even disappointed and that it's even being mentioned so much.


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

@mikep81

Well said mate.

I've congratulated @DiggyV and @Mingster already. Superb choices. What is it that people want as a Mod on a bodybuilding site? :huh:

In these guys we've got two experts in training with maturity and level-headedness. That sounds like a Mod to me


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

mikep81 said:


> It's a business, as if he and Katy are ever going to let just the members have input into who runs the place, that's like Tesco's asking customers to select the next managers!!! Personally I find it fvcking bonkers that anyone is even disappointed and that it's even being mentioned so much.


Then you've got to ask why there was a thread asking us to nominate new mods?

P!ss take out of the members?

I agree with you - you don't let the lunatics run the asylum.

But you also don't ask them which looney they want in charge in the first place. Tends to be a load of sh!t up the walls of their padded cells when they find out they've been had.


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

The Cheese said:


> Then you've got to ask why there was a thread asking us to nominate new mods?
> 
> P!ss take out of the members?


From memory I think it was @mrssalvatore who kindly tallied up all the names from the original thread and posted a helpful list showing how many nominations they'd each received.

Both of the new Mods were on that list and received multiple votes so I don't see what the problem is.

The new Mods were suggested by members.

I can't win.


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

Lorian said:


> From memory I think it was mrssalvatore who kindly tallied up all the names from the original thread and posted a helpful list showing how many nominations they'd each received.
> 
> Both of the new Mods were on that list and received multiple voted from members.
> 
> I can't win.


You can't win because you lie and you cheat.

Multiple votes? You're sh!tting me? No disrespect to the two guys, I've no axe to grind with them, but you're full of sh!t yet again. *Two* votes counts as multiple. There were dozens of people with more votes. You throw the masses a bone, do your own thing, then come back and lie about there being meat on it.

It's getting boring. You just twist words and hope people won't see through your bullsh!t. If they do, you delete and massage the message anyway. Total and utter crap.

I guess, I'll go with the rest and take a ban.

P.S. @laurielolz. You're a total and utter Grade A cvnt.


----------



## 39005 (Nov 25, 2013)

to be honest the only 2 ppl that might have anything to say are myself and ewen (as far as i remember ) , i thanked people and turned it down as soon as my name was mentioned - i dont know ewans thoughts on it, other than that the choice was down to the owner of the site and the current mods, the people they choose are great for the job.


----------



## mikep81 (Oct 8, 2010)

The Cheese said:


> *Then you've got to ask why there was a thread asking us to nominate new mods?*
> 
> *
> P!ss take out of the members?*
> ...


I'm just going to take a wild stab in the dark here, but I think that they asked for the boards opinions for the simple fact that they wanted some input from the members. They wanted a general list of who the board thought would make good mods, and then from that list the current mods decided on who the best was to suit theirs and the boards needs and then made the decision.

Just a guess 

Apologies for the slight sarcastic tone, I've been up since 5pm yesterday and am a little tired!!


----------



## mikep81 (Oct 8, 2010)

The Cheese said:


> You can't win because you lie and you cheat.
> 
> Multiple votes? You're sh!tting me? No disrespect to the two guys, I've no axe to grind with them, but you're full of sh!t yet again. *Two* votes counts as multiple. There were dozens of people with more votes. You throw the masses a bone, do your own thing, then come back and lie about there being meat on it.
> 
> ...


And as if by magic.... a perfect example!

Does it really matter though, if that is what they did? Why does it upset you so much that you have to start being rude and throwing accusations around. It all seems a little childish, no offence, to me. Maybe I just have too much to do in my life so I don't have time to get upset on a forum, who knows. It just seems odd to me!


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

Lorian said:


> From memory I think it was @mrssalvatore who kindly tallied up all the names from the original thread and posted a helpful list showing how many nominations they'd each received.
> 
> Both of the new Mods were on that list and received multiple votes so I don't see what the problem is.
> 
> ...


:-D you remembered correctly...

To be fair and honest I left out the people that had less than 5 votes as the others was in 20s and 30s I sorted them all to a tally of +5 votes!

The ones that was nominated had received bans and infraction and some just wasn't mod material....sooo by process of elimination the next best two candidates was @DiggyV and @Mingster

Members opinion was asked and fairly so! But the finaly decision was an always has been those of admin and current mods! And again fairly done!!

@thecheese why is this irritating you so much? Do you not like the new mods?


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

mrssalvatore said:


> :-D you remembered correctly...
> 
> To be fair and honest I left out the people that had less than 5 votes as the others was in 20s and 30s I sorted them all to a tally of +5 votes!
> 
> ...


he won't now....


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

inb4 the ban hamma!


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

DiggyV said:


> he won't now....


Hahahah!! Oh dear......

Nice one


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

robdobbie said:


> inb4 the ban hamma!


You were too late.

Ironically, I was actually going to leave it but one of the new Mods was super keen to test his ban hammer.


----------



## Chunkee (Sep 1, 2012)

DiggyV said:


> he won't now....


Was that your first ban mr Diggy???


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Lorian said:


> You were too late.
> 
> I was going to leave it but one of the new Mods was super keen to test his ban hammer.
> 
> The irony made me smile.


It seems to be working OK as well...


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Chunkee said:


> Was that your first ban mr Diggy???


I couldn't possibly say :whistling:


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

Chunkee said:


> Was that your first ban mr Diggy???





DiggyV said:


> I couldn't possibly say :whistling:


Didn't you do 'just-that-ek' the other day? Might've been Pscarb


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

robdobbie said:


> Didn't you do 'just-that-ek' the other day? Might've been Pscarb


But I only banned them a little bit.... :lol:


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

mikep81 said:


> I'm just going to take a wild stab in the dark here, but I think that they asked for the boards opinions for the simple fact that they wanted some input from the members. They wanted a general list of who the board thought would make good mods, and then from that list the current mods decided on who the best was to suit theirs and the boards needs and then made the decision.
> 
> Just a guess
> 
> Apologies for the slight sarcastic tone, I've been up since 5pm yesterday and am a little tired!!


Fair point..I'm pretty sure some of the nominations were ineligible due to previous bans etc...


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

mrssalvatore said:


> :-D you remembered correctly...
> 
> To be fair and honest I left out the people that had less than 5 votes as the others was in 20s and 30s I sorted them all to a tally of +5 votes!
> 
> ...


 mg:


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

lmao


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

mrssalvatore said:


> The ones that was nominated had received bans and infraction and some just wasn't mod material....sooo by process of elimination the next best two candidates was @DiggyV and @Mingster


Was it you that decided who is and isn't mod material from the list before eliminating names?


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Sc4mp0 said:


> Was it you that decided who is and isn't mod material from the list before eliminating names?


I doubt that. :lol:

MrsS just did a list of how many people had nominated each person.

I, for example, am NOT mod material, because I'd forget, get cross when reminded, can't be serious and once a month would ban everyone. :lol:


----------



## Marshan (Aug 27, 2010)

ewen said:


> mg:


Yep...out of order but not my place to say... :whistling:

Only spotted this thread a few minutes ago...finally I got the chance to say, well that escalated quickly! Knew about @Diggy (congrats by the way) but not about @Mingster...congrats to you too big man!! Secretly I was hoping youd blow your top someday and wed see another side to Mingster, elected mod..sure sign yer a good guy..still hammer of justice is close enough. All the best to you both.


----------



## Marshan (Aug 27, 2010)

Gym Bunny said:


> I doubt that. :lol:
> 
> MrsS just did a list of how many people had nominated each person.
> 
> I, for example, am NOT mod material, because I'd forget, get cross when reminded, can't be serious and once a month would ban everyone. :lol:


Baahaha!!! Well you couldn't be accused of lying anyhow after that post Mrs.!!


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

mixerD1 said:


> Baahaha!!! Well you couldn't be accused of lying anyhow after that post Mrs.!!


And that was me painting myself in a positive light! :lol:

I would ban everyone too.  As it is, I have to satisfy my need to inflict suffering by terrorising the younguns at my gym.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Sc4mp0 said:


> Was it you that decided who is and isn't mod material from the list before eliminating names?


it was the owners and Mod team at that time .

a thread was made to vote for members

mrs s off her own back compiled the list into rankings of votes

the Mods/admin selected from that list of members .

new Mods were whittled down and elected into the sh1t seat of power to keep us cnuts inline


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

Both of the new mods are Top members and have great knowledge which is a must.


----------



## Marshan (Aug 27, 2010)

Gym Bunny said:


> And that was me painting myself in a positive light! :lol:
> 
> I would ban everyone too.  As it is, I have to satisfy my need to inflict suffering by terrorising the younguns at my gym.


Blinding positive light :cool2: !!! Yep...I enjoy a rant way too much myself as well. Could never be accused of fairness or being unbiased.


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

ewen said:


> mg:


What's the OMG for?


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

Sc4mp0 said:


> Was it you that decided who is and isn't mod material from the list before eliminating names?


No it bloody wasn't


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

mrssalvatore said:


> What's the OMG for?


you left me out


----------



## Ben-Joe (Jul 22, 2013)

Good I'm glad - another r-sole banished from UK-M.


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

ewen said:


> you left me out


I bloody didn't!! You said you didn't wanna!! So there!


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

mixerD1 said:


> Blinding positive light :cool2: !!! Yep...I enjoy a rant way too much myself as well. Could never be accused of fairness or being unbiased.


I'm also a total bitch who ate ALL the bacon this morning in revenge for my flatmate eating most of my food. If he wants anything there is half a frozen cucumber and a pot of cottage cheese there. I am going out to a mate's for supper. Mwhahahahahahahahahhahahaa!!!!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

mrssalvatore said:


> I bloody didn't!! You said you didn't wanna!! So there!


oh yeah


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

ewen said:


> oh yeah


Der you!


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Gym Bunny said:


> I'm also a total bitch who ate ALL the bacon this morning in revenge for my flatmate eating most of my food. If he wants anything there is half a frozen cucumber and a pot of cottage cheese there. I am going out to a mate's for supper. Mwhahahahahahahahahhahahaa!!!!


Yeah but...bacon 

I'd end up banning myself for being such a ranty cow :lol:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

mrssalvatore said:


> Der you!


 :lol: its not my fault my heads full of other things and i forgot about about that


----------



## Marshan (Aug 27, 2010)

Gym Bunny said:


> I'm also a total bitch who ate ALL the bacon this morning in revenge for my flatmate eating most of my food. If he wants anything there is half a frozen cucumber and a pot of cottage cheese there. I am going out to a mate's for supper. Mwhahahahahahahahahhahahaa!!!!


 :scared: Note to self...do not rub Gymbunny up the wrong way...*reverses back out the door silently*.


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

ewen said:


> :lol: its not my fault my heads full of other things and i forgot about about that


That's no excuse!!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

mrssalvatore said:


> That's no excuse!!


its a good job you cant read my mind as you would soon see it`s a very good excuse :lol:


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

mixerD1 said:


> :scared: Note to self...do not rub Gymbunny up the wrong way...*reverses back out the door silently*.


He ate my steak. He's getting off lightly! :cursing:


----------



## Marshan (Aug 27, 2010)

Gym Bunny said:


> He ate my steak. He's getting off lightly! :cursing:


Oh, f*ck it so....that's completely unforgivable. Dead right.


----------



## teramobil (Nov 14, 2013)

Gym Bunny said:


> He ate my steak. He's getting off lightly! :cursing:


so he ate all the good food and left you the sh1t ones and you ate them and think you got him back?!? lol

I would sh!t in his shoes... thats the only way I would think I could get him back...


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

Ben-Joe said:


> Good I'm glad - another r-sole banished from UK-M.


soon there won't be anyone with an ounce of humour left!


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

teramobil said:


> so he ate all the good food and left you the sh1t ones and you ate them and think you got him back?!? lol
> 
> I would sh!t in his shoes... thats the only way I would think I could get him back...


Nope. I ate all the bacon and the eggs and threw in carbs in the form of cibatta. So awesome breakfast.

All that's left now is the cucumber and cottage cheese. Which he hates. 

I'm probably also gonna have a reallllllllly long shower after the gym and use up all the hot water too. :rolleye:


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

Gym Bunny said:


> Nope. I ate all the bacon and the eggs and threw in carbs in the form of cibatta. So awesome breakfast.
> 
> All that's left now is the cucumber and cottage cheese. Which he hates.
> 
> I'm probably also gonna have a reallllllllly long shower after the gym and use up all the hot water too. :rolleye:


Hahah!!  purple hair dye in his shampoo bottle......... Laxative in his protein shake!!! ....errrrr not that I've ever done anything like that  hehe sniggers


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

mrssalvatore said:


> Hahah!!  purple hair dye in his shampoo bottle......... Laxative in his protein shake!!! ....errrrr not that I've ever done anything like that  hehe sniggers


No. I may hide the coffee!


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

I just wish all these types of threads would stop it's seriously getting boring now


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Pain2Gain said:


> I just wish all these types of threads would stop it's seriously getting boring now


you could opt out of gen con or just not read the boring threads


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

Pain2Gain said:


> I just wish all these types of threads would stop it's seriously getting boring now


dude you're in Shropshire surely you need some extra excitement!!  

whereabouts actually? i grew up and went to school in Newport


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Gym Bunny said:


> He ate my steak. He's getting off lightly! :cursing:


 mg: That is unforgiveable! I feel angry and it didn't even happen to me! Thankfully, I have some steak sitting in the fridge...phew!!


----------



## teramobil (Nov 14, 2013)

Gym Bunny said:


> Nope. I ate all the bacon and the eggs and threw in carbs in the form of cibatta. So awesome breakfast.
> 
> All that's left now is the cucumber and cottage cheese. Which he hates.
> 
> I'm probably also gonna have a reallllllllly long shower after the gym and use up all the hot water too. :rolleye:


see, there is no way you can compare a steak to eggs and bacon............... he's done an unforgivable crime and he has to pay for it for the rest of his life! the only thing that could solve this problem is execution by hanging or a sh!t in his shoes....


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

No, bacon is the food of the gods. Plus he likes bacon. So it's more of a punishment.


----------



## Marshan (Aug 27, 2010)

Err...it think it might be for the best theres not too many wimmins mods after looking at a few of those suggestions above ladies...don't be taking notes either Katy....


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

mixerD1 said:


> Err...it think it might be for the best theres not too many wimmins mods after looking at a few of those suggestions above ladies...don't be taking notes either Katy....


Heheheh


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

The Cheese said:


> You can't win because you lie and you cheat.
> 
> Multiple votes? You're sh!tting me? No disrespect to the two guys, I've no axe to grind with them, but you're full of sh!t yet again. *Two* votes counts as multiple. There were dozens of people with more votes. You throw the masses a bone, do your own thing, then come back and lie about there being meat on it.
> 
> ...


:laugh: ...Famous last words....


----------



## DazUKM (Nov 22, 2012)

Another one bites the dust


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

DazUKM said:


> Another one bites the dust


And another one gone, and another gone another bites the dust !!


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

can I have a new tea cup please? this one's got a storm in it.


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

Everyone's going kamikaze


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

Laurieloz said:


> :laugh: ...Famous last words....


Why do you seem to gloat when members get banned? It is an honest question as I would like an honest answer but it seems like you enjoy seeing people get banned yet probably cried when you got banned. How do you think the other people feel? He did call you a c*nt :lol: but still it seems really out of order especially after you were banned for something similar IIRC.


----------



## gummyp (Aug 16, 2011)

Laurieloz said:


> :laugh: ...Famous last words....


Very smug


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

gummyp said:


> Very smug


reminds me of Ali G when he passes the police car and sticks his finger up behind the car door thinking he is a badass

god i love that film


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

paulandabbi said:


> Why do you seem to gloat when members get banned? It is an honest question as I would like an honest answer but it seems like you enjoy seeing people get banned yet probably cried when you got banned. How do you think the other people feel? He did call you a c*nt :lol: but still it seems really out of order especially after you were banned for something similar IIRC.


I didn't gloat.

My response there was only a reply to the final dig at me on his quote, directed at me.

As far as I know, I haven't ever had any contact and that seemed out of order.

My quote was therefore taken out out context I believe.


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

Laurieloz said:


> I didn't gloat.
> 
> My response there was only a reply the final dig on his quote, directed at me


So you didn't gloat but took a dig back? Did you feel good for doing it?


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

@Laurieloz

They'll understand one day...& look back with fond embarrassment about the daft remarks they made.

Yup ladies & gentlefolk...it's an age thing.


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

latblaster said:


> @Laurieloz
> 
> They'll understand one day...& look back with fond embarrassment about the daft remarks they made.
> 
> Yup ladies & gentlefolk...it's an age thing.


i dont think it is an age thing, in fact people of all ages on here are doing similar things.

Age is but a number, it doesnt give you an option to look down on those younger for the simple reason they are younger surely?

at what point does one become this infallible being? 40? 50?


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Noblesse oblige.


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

latblaster said:


> Noblesse oblige.


What is noble about it?


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

latblaster said:


> Noblesse oblige.


i agree but that has no bearing on age....it is the reputation that you have earnt, not the years you have lived


----------



## teramobil (Nov 14, 2013)

paulandabbi said:


> What is noble about it?


who is that in your avi if you dont mind me asking?


----------



## teramobil (Nov 14, 2013)

MunchieBites said:


> i agree but that has no bearing on age....it is the reputation that you have earnt, not the years you have lived


very wise words. :thumbup1:


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

paulandabbi said:


> Why do you seem to gloat when members get banned? It is an honest question as I would like an honest answer but it seems like you enjoy seeing people get banned yet probably cried when you got banned. How do you think the other people feel? He did call you a c*nt :lol: but still it seems really out of order especially after you were banned for something similar IIRC.


to be fair i gave the honest answer before Cheese decided to insult other members and Admin.........this is getting boring now...

it seems both new MODs are popular and where nominated by the members yet members are not happy how they where selected ?? we did what we said we would, we took nominations from the members and then the MOD team decided from that list for the 2 new MOD's.....


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

teramobil said:


> who is that in your avi if you dont mind me asking?


Wifey


----------



## teramobil (Nov 14, 2013)

paulandabbi said:


> Wifey


good for you mate.... i mean it... do you feel sometimes you are punching above your weight? honest question as I havent seen you!


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

Pscarb said:


> to be fair i gave the honest answer before Cheese decided to insult other members and Admin.........this is getting boring now...
> 
> it seems both new MODs are popular and where nominated by the members yet members are not happy how they where selected ?? we did what we said we would, we took nominations from the members and then the MOD team decided from that list for the 2 new MOD's.....


Fully appreciate you gave a fair answer and then cheese went kamikaze but my post was to laurie about the gloating. The 2 MOD's that have been selected is of no issue to me as I don't know @DiggyV(although I probably should cos I am fat lmao) and I have only really spoke to @Mingster once or twice.

Like I say its about the gloating the man need to grow the f*ck up. Honestly the bloke is older than my mum yet as immature as my 2 year old son!!


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

teramobil said:


> good for you mate.... i mean it... do you feel sometimes you are punching above your weight? honest question as I havent seen you!


100% mate lol. I know I am that's why I look after her


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

paulandabbi said:


> Fully appreciate you gave a fair answer and then cheese went kamikaze but my post was to laurie about the gloating. The 2 MOD's that have been selected is of no issue to me as I don't know @DiggyV(*although I probably should cos I am fat lmao*) and I have only really spoke to @Mingster once or twice.
> 
> Like I say its about the gloating the man need to grow the f*ck up. Honestly the bloke is older than my mum yet as immature as my 2 year old son!!


 :lol:


----------



## teramobil (Nov 14, 2013)

Pscarb said:


> to be fair i gave the honest answer before Cheese decided to insult other members and Admin.........this is getting boring now...
> 
> it seems both new MODs are popular and where nominated by the members yet members are not happy how they where selected ?? we did what we said we would, we took nominations from the members and then the MOD team decided from that list for the 2 new MOD's.....


which one of them is you mate?


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

for the record, I think it's worth pointing out that everyone (I think) who's come across @DiggyV and @Mingster are really pleased that they're mods. And I don't think the majority of members give a flying **** how the decision was arrived at.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

paulandabbi said:


> Fully appreciate you gave a fair answer and then cheese went kamikaze but my post was to laurie about the gloating. The 2 MOD's that have been selected is of no issue to me as I don't know @DiggyV(although I probably should cos I am fat lmao) and I have only really spoke to @Mingster once or twice.
> 
> Like I say its about the gloating the man need to grow the f*ck up. Honestly the bloke is older than my mum yet as immature as my 2 year old son!!


ah ok buddy and thats a fair one where Cheese was out of order with how he reacted to both laurie and Lorian i agree there is no need to gloat....



teramobil said:


> which one of them is you mate?
> 
> View attachment 141248


i am on the far right buddy


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

teramobil said:


> which one of them is you mate?
> 
> View attachment 141248


The short one........................ :rolleye:

Just kidding pscarb


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

paulandabbi said:


> Fully appreciate you gave a fair answer and then cheese went kamikaze but my post was to laurie about the gloating. The 2 MOD's that have been selected is of no issue to me as I don't know @DiggyV*(although I probably should cos I am fat lmao)* and I have only really spoke to @Mingster once or twice.
> 
> Like I say its about the gloating the man need to grow the f*ck up. Honestly the bloke is older than my mum yet as immature as my 2 year old son!!


HEY!!!!!

I resemble that remark

edit: resent, resent, not resemble .... :lol:


----------



## teramobil (Nov 14, 2013)

Pscarb said:


> ah ok buddy and thats a fair one where Cheese was out of order with how he reacted to both laurie and Lorian i agree there is no need to gloat....
> 
> i am on the far right buddy


real beast.... :thumbup1:


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

robdobbie said:


> The short one........................ :rolleye:
> 
> Just kidding pscarb


well your not wrong 

this was my last show the Mr Universe 2012 Tommy Staunton in the middle won the Title and at the Worlds that year awesome physique


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

teramobil said:


> real beast.... :thumbup1:


thanks mate


----------



## teramobil (Nov 14, 2013)

Pscarb said:


> well your not wrong
> 
> this was my last show the Mr Universe 2012 Tommy Staunton in the middle won the Title and at the Worlds that year awesome physique


were they blind or something?! seriously!!! I would've thought it would've been between u or the one of the left!


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

teramobil said:


> were they blind or something?! seriously!!! I would've thought it would've been between u or the one of the left!


no mate to be fair it is not a good picture of Tommy, the guy on the left got 2nd....(i got 9th)


----------



## Twisted (Oct 6, 2010)

latblaster said:


> @Laurieloz
> 
> They'll understand one day...& look back with fond embarrassment about the daft remarks they made.
> 
> Yup ladies & gentlefolk...it's an age thing.


I wonder if he will look back with fond embarrassment. Age is no substitute for class or maturity. Life experience starts from an early age something which people forget. Carry on pontificating and hide behind the so called superiority that you feel age gives you.


----------



## WannaGetHench (Aug 22, 2010)

why is everyone getting banned? ive not been in the threads to see whats been hapning


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Pscarb said:


> ah ok buddy and thats a fair one where Cheese was out of order with how he reacted to both laurie and Lorian i agree there is no need to gloat....
> 
> i am on the far right buddy


The 4th one? I knew u were short bit I didn't realise u had no legs


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Fatstuff said:


> The 4th one? I knew u were short bit I didn't realise u had no legs


Far right on stage


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Twisted said:


> I wonder if he will look back with fond embarrassment. Age is no substitute for class or maturity. Life experience starts from an early age something which people forget. Carry on pontificating and hide behind the so called superiority that you feel age gives you.


No more sly digs please guys


----------



## bigmitch69 (May 14, 2008)

Ben-Joe said:


> Good I'm glad - another r-sole banished from UK-M.


I'm late joining in because it's seems a little odd (only word I can think of to describe it at the moment) over here at UKM at the present. But there's no shortage of r-soles. As soon as some leave some new ones arrive.


----------



## bigmitch69 (May 14, 2008)

WannaGetHench said:


> why is everyone getting banned? ive not been in the threads to see whats been hapning


Ban hammer being slung around like Timmy Mallet and his whackaday mallet on a Saturday morning back in the 80s.


----------



## Twisted (Oct 6, 2010)

Pscarb said:


> No more sly digs please guys[/
> 
> I apologise I just thought it all had died down and more wind up posts appear from the people who go running to teacher when they don't like it coming at them.
> 
> I saw no need in gloating and thought it was out of order. I will get back in my box.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Twisted said:


> I wonder if he will look back with fond embarrassment. Age is no substitute for class or maturity. Life experience starts from an early age something which people forget.* Carry on pontificating and hide behind the so called superiority that you feel age gives you.*


I don't hide from anything & neither do I feel in anyway superior.


----------



## Twisted (Oct 6, 2010)

latblaster said:


> I don't hide from anything & neither do I feel in anyway superior.


Wasn't directed at you should have made it clearer. My bad.

But deffo back in my box now.


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

MunchieBites said:


> i dont think it is an age thing, in fact people of all ages on here are doing similar things.
> 
> Age is but a number, it doesnt give you an option to look down on those younger for the simple reason they are younger surely?
> 
> at what point does one become this infallible being? 40? 50?


Infallibility For me was at 46.Obviously it might vary. :whistling:


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

mrssalvatore said:


> No it bloody wasn't


Alright,calm down. From he way you wrote that post that's how it comes across


----------



## 39005 (Nov 25, 2013)

WannaGetHench said:


> why is everyone getting banned? ive not been in the threads to see whats been hapning


i broke tradition and banned myself 

both mods are fine for the job- mingster knows his stuff and altho i'll admit i dont know diggyv he knows how to use the ban hammer which is good enough for me.

ban hammer wise i'd have been over enthusiastic for the job , lorian and katy would have gone to dinner - come back and half the forum would have been gone once i'd finished cleaning up. :whistling:


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

aqualung said:


> i broke tradition and banned myself
> 
> both mods are fine for the job- mingster knows his stuff and altho i'll admit i dont know diggyv he knows how to use the ban hammer which is good enough for me.
> 
> ban hammer wise i'd have been over enthusiastic for the job , lorian and katy would have gone to dinner - come back and half the forum would have been gone once i'd finished cleaning up. :whistling:


Power mad pugs!


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

Sc4mp0 said:


> Alright,calm down. From he way you wrote that post that's how it comes across


No I was just explaining what had happened an why the members with the most votes hadn't been chosen


----------



## 39005 (Nov 25, 2013)

naw not power mad, black and white thinker and low tolerance for bull****.

unfortunatley a certain amount of tolerance is needed when modding otherwise the forum would not be a good place if its members were too scared to fart in case they got a ban.


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

I just farted


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

mark_star said:


> I just farted


Let's have a fight


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

Dirk McQuickly said:


> Let's have a fight


no let's just clear the air


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

aqualung said:


> i broke tradition and banned myself
> 
> both mods are fine for the job- mingster knows his stuff and altho i'll admit i dont know diggyv he knows how to use the ban hammer which is good enough for me.
> 
> ban hammer wise i'd have been over enthusiastic for the job , lorian and katy would have gone to dinner - come back and half the forum would have been gone once i'd finished cleaning up. :whistling:


I may be being stupid but who were you before?


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

MunchieBites said:


> I may be being stupid but who were you before?


Was also wondering this ....


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

MunchieBites said:


> I may be being stupid but who were you before?


Pugster or something?

Cud be wrong


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Galaxy said:


> Pugster or something?
> 
> Cud be wrong


Yep, looks like it's Pugster back, good news.


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

@MunchieBites and @mrssalvatore it's pugster returned in the cute and disarming guise of a kitteh.

Happy to read @Pscarb also doesn't approve of people gloating. The only gloating that should be done is about being tall, not a midget like Tom. Who I won't tag here so I hopefully won't get banned. :lol:


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

Gym Bunny said:


> @MunchieBites and @mrssalvatore it's pugster returned in the cute and disarming guise of a kitteh.
> 
> Happy to read @Pscarb also doesn't approve of people gloating. The only gloating that should be done is about being tall, not a midget like Tom. Who I won't tag here so I hopefully won't get banned. :lol:


Ahhh that makes sense!!  

You really are gonna get a ass whopping of @Tinytom

Ooooops did I just do the tagging thing 

Sorry  honest


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

@mrssalvatore :sad:


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

what the fcuk is a diamond member, im only noticing


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

comment above, where the fcuk is my diamond


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Gym Bunny said:


> @MunchieBites and @mrssalvatore it's pugster returned in the cute and disarming guise of a kitteh.
> 
> Happy to read @Pscarb also doesn't approve of people gloating. The only gloating that should be done is about being tall, not a midget like Tom. Who I won't tag here so I hopefully won't get banned. :lol:


I have all weekend to think of a suitable 'moderating' of your profile.

This may or may not include pictures of cocks.

Probably will though


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

barsnack said:


> comment above, where the fcuk is my diamond


Well I retort with

'Wheres my fat envelope full of crispy money things'


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Tinytom said:


> Well I retort with
> 
> 'Wheres my fat envelope full of crispy money things'


Cheques in the post Tom...I promise you. :lol:


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

latblaster said:


> Cheques in the post Tom...I promise you. :lol:


Welcome Diamond person


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Tinytom said:


> Welcome Diamond person


I actually scrolled up to check my avi..:sad: :lol:


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

I've got a diamond member


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Tinytom said:


> Well I retort with
> 
> 'Wheres my fat envelope full of crispy money things'


stamps are too dear these days to post


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

barsnack said:


> stamps are too dear these days to post


You sorted the bracket?


----------



## mikep81 (Oct 8, 2010)

Tinytom said:


> Well I retort with
> 
> 'Wheres my fat envelope full of crispy money things'


O..... M....... G

You've just admitted to taking bribes. That's it I demand you un-ban all of the people who were unfairly banned and hang your head in shame. I'm reporting you to Katy and Lorian (I would tag them in so they can see how corrupt you are but I can't remember how), and if I was religious I'd tell my priest too. And if you think that's the end of it, you just wait mister, you'll see..... I'm going to start a whole thread of my own moaning about it. But it won't just be a little internet moan, oh no. This is going to be a super duper moan with abuse thrown at random people. Then when you ban me, I'll come back and moan about being banned!!


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

BLUE(UK) said:


> You sorted the bracket?


just saw your email;....got the drill hired, hada drive to several different places to finally get the right nuts and bolts, but going to stick it up tomorrow cause having bit of a party tonight and using the room im sticking it up...im ****ting myself alittle, but at same time kinda looking forward to wrecking my house.....goinna email you a picture of it when ive it up tomorrow


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

mikep81 said:


> O..... M....... G
> 
> You've just admitted to taking bribes. That's it I demand you un-ban all of the people who were unfairly banned and hang your head in shame. I'm reporting you to Katy and Lorian (I would tag them in so they can see how corrupt you are but I can't remember how), and if I was religious I'd tell my priest too. And if you think that's the end of it, you just wait mister, you'll see..... I'm going to start a whole thread of my own moaning about it. But it won't just be a little internet moan, oh no. This is going to be a super duper moan with abuse thrown at random people. Then when you ban me, I'll come back and moan about being banned!!


I'll spilt it with you 

If you overlook it


----------



## mikep81 (Oct 8, 2010)

Tinytom said:


> I'll spilt it with you
> 
> If you overlook it


Split what with me?!! :wink:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

mikep81 said:


> O..... M....... G
> 
> You've just admitted to taking bribes. That's it I demand you un-ban all of the people who were unfairly banned and hang your head in shame. I'm reporting you to Katy and Lorian (I would tag them in so they can see how corrupt you are but I can't remember how), and if I was religious I'd tell my priest too. And if you think that's the end of it, you just wait mister, you'll see..... I'm going to start a whole thread of my own moaning about it. But it won't just be a little internet moan, oh no. This is going to be a super duper moan with abuse thrown at random people. Then when you ban me, I'll come back and moan about being banned!!


start your own forum mate.


----------



## mikep81 (Oct 8, 2010)

Milky said:


> start your own forum mate.


That's it!! That's the best idea ever. It'll be bigger and better than here in just two days..... now, where can I find some mods.... :blink:

On a serious note, I haven't seen someone saying that they would be starting their own forum for a while!!


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

aqualung said:


> naw not power mad, black and white thinker and low tolerance for bull****.
> 
> unfortunatley a certain amount of tolerance is needed when modding otherwise the forum would not be a good place if its members were too scared to fart in case they got a ban.


With the amount of protein flying about this forum just leave the farts out of it:lol:


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

mikep81 said:


> O..... M....... G
> 
> You've just admitted to taking bribes. That's it I demand you un-ban all of the people who were unfairly banned and hang your head in shame. I'm reporting you to Katy and Lorian (I would tag them in so they can see how corrupt you are but I can't remember how), and if I was religious I'd tell my priest too. And if you think that's the end of it, you just wait mister, you'll see..... I'm going to start a whole thread of my own moaning about it. But it won't just be a little internet moan, oh no. This is going to be a super duper moan with abuse thrown at random people. Then when you ban me, I'll come back and moan about being banned!!


Hope you wipe your mouth before kissing your missus


----------

